# Driftwood Marlin



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Finaly stopped and got a few good pictures of the driftwood Marlin. Hope to get her into the Marlin Mag art edition, I doubt it but can't hurt to try.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

awesome looking! trout and reds next? tarpon?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

metal man said:


> Finaly stopped and got a few good pictures of the driftwood Marlin. Hope to get her into the Marlin Mag art edition, I doubt it but can't hurt to try.


I woudn't doubt it would make it myself. Looks great.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Trying to find a piece to start a Tarpon. 1 red finished , 1 in the works with 2 more Dorado..


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Don't think you'll have any probs getting that in the mag, MM...Great work.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice work Dennis!!!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! Wonderful work ! Thanks for the pictures ! LL


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

What do you want for the red fish?






FishBone


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Every time you post something I'm amazed. Great work.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful art MM. Thanks once again for sharing your work.


----------

